

The Anatomy of Determination- The Non-PG Version - nrao123
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYEg1b8IZ7U
More here :)<p>http://www.paulgraham.com/determination.html
======
kkartik
My friend did the same thing and died. True story.

